# Need suggestions for Home Theater Racks.



## MANswers (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi all,

I am looking foward to get a fully assembled rack, as i am complete noob in this, and would like to initially get into a Rack cabinet that is easy setup, understand the setup, understand various options then move into higher end racks such as MA. I am not interested in the furniture style racks, instead looking for the professional looking Home Theater racks.
Currently my AV cabinet is overflowing with gadgets and i would like to stack them into an AV rack. For this i was looking at Sanus CFR2144 and OmniMount RE42 Racks. But somewhere i also read that they are chinese made.

Currently I dont want to spend a lot of money on a high end rack as i dont have a dedicated theater yet, this will be sitting in my living room where there is ample space just for one full sized rack, and wanted to get a good sturdy rack that comes with all the needed panels, doors, casters and shelfs, and doesnt look cheap.
I dont have much understanding in racks to pull out a good deal of ebay, and custom make it per my requirements, which i will eventually get into once i get one now.
Whats ur suggestion?
ANyone here using the OmniMount RE42? Are they worth it? They come fully assmebled with doors and side panels, with faceplates, shelves and other accessories including casters and stands. 










I see deal for OmniMount RE42 going as low as 650 dollars including shipping. What are your suggestions.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Middle Atlantic is supposed to make really good quality racks, but I have never seen one. I always liked their pull out rotating racks, but never could fit one into my room. May be pricey, tho. Here is a link to a dealer:

http://www.customavrack.com/category/19-middle-atlantic-audiovideo-racks.aspx


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I have seen Sanus and Salamander mentioned when someone is looking for equipment racks.


----------



## MANswers (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for your replies.

Can custom faceplates be applied to racks such as OmniMount RE42? As the Rack comes with shelves i just wanted the faceplates around the front of the equipment.
Are they standard size plates fitting most 19" racks?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

ALMFamily said:


> I have seen Sanus and Salamander mentioned when someone is looking for equipment racks.


I am familiar with Salamander - I have one of their Synergy cabinets - and I think their racks are more like wood stands, rather than the 19" type that I think the OP is looking for.

I always liked the AV Rack rotating in-wall ones, but the only wall I could put it in is a load bearing one. Yeah, it can be done, but just did not want to tackle it.


----------



## MANswers (Sep 30, 2011)

hjones4841 said:


> Middle Atlantic is supposed to make really good quality racks, but I have never seen one. I always liked their pull out rotating racks, but never could fit one into my room. May be pricey, tho. Here is a link to a dealer:


THanks for your suggestion. I have no words enough to express my thoughts on how much your post has motivated me to look at the right direction for an AV rack.
I had a talk with couple of people who are dealing in racks cabinets over the phone, and the most common disadvantage i hear about Racks made of steel is these racks vibrate/rumble due to the subwoofer... specially if you have a subwoofer thats capable of outputting LFE sound.
Plus over the years they tend to bend. 

I found Middle Atlantic's ERK-4425 racks to be ideal for the price. 
I am looking towards to ERK-4425 racks now, and will be placing an order for this in a day or two as soon as i am done with asking few more questions here.
Can i ask some more? 

As i will be chooseing the option of custom faceplates to give the rack a cleaner look, i wont be going for the glass door panel.
Any suggestions on this? Do people in here have glass panels and faceplates togather?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Glad that I could be of help. How about using a standard interior door with the rack recessed into the wall, then use IR repeaters to control the gear when the door is closed? Middle Atlantic's plexiglass door probably would pass IR without a repeater.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I used a pair of Middle Atlantic Slim 5 series with shelves in my system about 10 years ago. They worked very well. I actually now use one of them in my garage to hold 19" rack mount stuff.

http://middleatlantic.com/enclosure/main.htm


----------



## MANswers (Sep 30, 2011)

hjones4841 said:


> Glad that I could be of help. How about using a standard interior door with the rack recessed into the wall, then use IR repeaters to control the gear when the door is closed? Middle Atlantic's plexiglass door probably would pass IR without a repeater.


Its a nice suggestion mod, i will do this when i have a proper home theater setup in the basement.
We are planning to buy a house next year and probably we will hire someone professional to get the basement ready in the hometheater design. Although i will brain the entire show, but i cannot myself work on the diy stuff.. been a lean thin guy 

For now, I will be placing this the MA ERK-4425 Rack in our main room. Hence i would like to have it without the doors and plexi glasss.. to show off 
I also ordered custom faceplates for few of my components from customavrack. Chris was the guy who helped out with the entire setup, he has been a total gentleman.
I guess the custom faceplates will give a clean look to the rack sitting in the living room.

Do you think ERK-4425 is a good rack? I did not get a chance to research much, due to the year ending and huge workload. Will be on vacation from tomorrow, and setting up this rack is my vacation plan. :hissyfit:

Can i ask some rack related questions here?

Here is the first one.
Regarding network switches.. most of the 24 port and above switches i see have front facing ports. Meaning if i have to mount them to the rack the wires will be visible from the front of the rack. What do most of the people in here do, i have never seen a single audio video rack that have switches mounted on their racks and wires going in the front of their av racks.



Wardsweb said:


> I used a pair of Middle Atlantic Slim 5 series with shelves in my system about 10 years ago. They worked very well. I actually now use one of them in my garage to hold 19" rack mount stuff.


Thats a gorgeous setup. I love it literally.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't know anything about that specific rack and have never used a rack at home. But I do know that Middle Atlantic is supposed to make good gear, so I am sure you will be pleased with it.

I know what you mean about the network switches and front access. Perhaps you could recess it into an enclosed rack cabinet and put a blank plate over it and run all wiring out the back. You should be able to mount short rack rails inside an enclosed rack mounted box with a little work.

Let us know how it all works out, with pictures of course.


----------

